# software



## rver (Jan 12, 2006)

Is there any free software out there that canreplace office for windows - specifically word and excel? Thanks.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

LibreOffice
Home Â» LibreOffice


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

openoffice very popular open source (free) software that will do xls and doc documents. OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JohnP said:


> openoffice very popular open source (free) software that will do xls and doc documents. OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite


Yes, openoffice is what he's looking for.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Either OpenOffice or LibreOffice will do what you are looking for. Both have their own quirks, though. Here's an article that might be helpful in deciding which one would best for you. Since they're all free, there's no harm in trying both. LO was created based on OO, so they are very similar. 

I've used both and LO tends to crash on my system. I've heard others have had similar problems, but I don't know how common it is.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Open Office keeps wanting to call home for updates. I have an older version of the predecessor Star Office that is much more stable.


----------

